# Screen resolution Ubuntu 10.4



## Marakorpa (May 25, 2010)

I only have two resolution in this Ubuntu 10.4, neither contains the presented page.

It says Monitor unknown,,,and cannot detect monitor, 

The resolutions are 640x480 and 800x600 these have (4:3) after the numbers.

I am a rank beginner and an old bloke, so be gentle.:4-dontkno


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

First, let me say that jumping into linux as you have seen isn't always as easy as windows. On that note I would like to know what resolution you want, or are used to. 

I would like you to open a terminal from Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal, I believe. From there I would like you to copy the follow command into terminal and then post the output in your next reply. 


```
lspci [color=blue]this will list all the hardware connected via pci slot[/color]
```
Or you can just tell me what graphics card you have in your computer if you have one.

Cheers!


----------



## Marakorpa (May 25, 2010)

[email protected]:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M266 Host Bridge
00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]
00:07.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems LT WinModem (rev 02)
00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)
00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)
00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)
00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)
00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge
00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
[email protected]:~$ 


Does this help? Thank you for your interest. I changed over to Linux 10 years ago and find it very hard to go back. However, from that statement I show myself as a very slow learner. I have only recently downloaded 10.4.

As to what resolution I want, I need a resolution higher than the highest I mentioned or up to the time when I can fit the full page on the screen.

I have a MAE Tco3 graphics (???) flat screen monitor 17 inch and often the (say) print button is below the bottom of the screen. (Is the screen measured from corner to corner like TV?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for that information. Yes the monitor size is measured diaginal. What brand and model computer do you have because the line that I am look at is this one.

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
```
But this line doesn't really tell me if you have intel onboard graphics, a graphic card, VIA graphics, etc. I am trying to figure that out. Do you remember what resolution you used to have before going to 10.04?

Cheers!


----------



## Marakorpa (May 25, 2010)

I have also just upgraded my computer, so the previous size might not be of help.

I will make enquiries and see what information I can come up with.

Okay, a phone call and I have this: It is an on board graphic card as the connection goes into the back of the computer vertically ( ? don't ask me)

The suggested recommended resolution is 1024 X 768.

I will check the start up information later to see if it designates a video card.


----------



## Marakorpa (May 25, 2010)

Okay, wmorri, here's the thing (remember that show):

In accessories, Internet, Terminal Server Client it has some stuff about changing resolution. I had a bit of a play but , nuffin!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you have just upgraded your PC then, since you say it's an onboard card, it may be that you haven't allocated enough memory in BIOS.

The resolution you have stated is no doubt what your monitor would like, but if the memory allocated to the graphics usage is insufficient, then it will not have sufficient memory to support a large screen resolution.

Can you check in your BIOS to see what amount of memory has been allocated ? Can you give us details about the motherboard or New System that you are now using should you not know where to find that information?


----------



## Marakorpa (May 25, 2010)

Done Fishin: I have a good connection with the chap that supplied the new 'tower' for me, at a very reasonable cost. He too is learning about Linux, and that is only good as in my home town we have a reasonable number of folk interested in Linux if they can get back up at a reasonable cost.

I even started 'Club Linux Coffs Harbour,(I am noted there as Dead Frog). the club has a web site under that address, but it turned into a Guru think tank instead of a newbie help group. That's Okay, I suppose as most folk these days want to make money out of their expertise.

So, the intent of this prattle is to explain where I am coming from.

This new computer may well have insufficient memory as you suggest, as it is a refurbished one. I will find out and if necessary increase the memory card.

I will attempt a screen shot of one of the problem pages where the lower 'buttons' are almost off screen.


----------



## Marakorpa (May 25, 2010)

I am beginning to think that it is something else, rather than resolution. Even this page does not fit the screen, but it does have bottom and side slide bars to move about the page with.

Maybe I missed them on the page I could not see the "print" button.

Oh! it's a worry!!!!

I hope I am not taking up your time for nothing folks.

I believe the memory card size is 512???? something and the computer is 78G.

Apparently the card I have is plugged into the mother board.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Don't worry we have a lot of time for TSF, and our own lives. We do this because we enjoy it, so don't worry about taking away from our lives.


----------



## Marakorpa (May 25, 2010)

That makes me feel less a pest than my missus reckoned I was, at least. LOL


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

No way you should feel bad .. I for one am only too glad to help anyone that is trying to help him/herself !!

I didn't mean that maybe you are underpowered memory wise but, with boards having onboard graphics chips, the graphics "eats" part of the main memory. The memory is allocated to the graphics chip from within the BIOS setup. It requires entering the BIOS and searching for the part that tells you how much memory is allocated and then looking to see if you can increase it. Alternatively an extra graphics card can be mounted in a slot, should one be available, that has a better analysis than the onboard graphics.

If you can tell us some info about your motherboard or PC (Manufacturer. model etc) we can poke around to try and find the right details for you and help you reach your goal.

If you are not sure then perhaps you can ask your PC Builder. Unfortunately the only program I know that will do a hardware analysis runs on windows .. Everest, trial version will allow you to get all the basic info about your rig and post it to us as an attachment.


----------

